# Problema con velocidad de ventilador



## bivalvo (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola a todos.

Antes de nada informar que vengo de temas como este:
Cómo aumentar la velocidad a un ventilador de techo y no morir en el intento

Y no me han servido de ayuda para mi caso en concreto, que es solucionar el problema que pueda tener la primera velocidad.

En resumen, tengo un ventilador de 2 velocidades y la primera ha perdido velocidad. De hecho lo que realmente ocurre es que la primera empieza muy lenta y termina alcanzando su velocidad (o eso me parece). Es por esta razón que pienso que pueda ser el condensador de arranque (que únicamente entra en acción para la primera velocidad).

El esquema es muy simple: un conmutador de velocidad (0, 1 y 2), un condensador de arranque de 1uF y el motorcillo. Cuando se activa la velocidad 1 entran al ventilador N y tierra directamente y L a través de condensador. Cuando se activa la velocidad 2 entran al ventilador los tres hilos directamente.

¿Qué puede ser la causa de este comportamiento? He visto en otro tema (Ventilador con problema de velocidad) que el usuario reemplazó el condensador y el comportamiento seguía siendo el mismo... No tengo ganas de gastar dinero en algo si antes no estoy seguro de que va a ser la solución.

Gracias amigos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2018)

O es el capacitor , o falta de lubricación en los bujes , o bujes gastados y el rotor roza levemente en el campo , no hay otra historia 

No usar ni WD40 ni aceite de máquina de coser , debe ser aceite automotor de tipo SAE40


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2018)

La lubricación externa en este tipo de ventiladores no sirve cuando se calientan evaporan el lubricante y el problema vuelve.
Los bujes originales son sinterizados del tipo autolubricados, estos duran mucho tiempo, pero cuando el lubricante se gasta empiezan los problemas tal como lo mencionas, quedan dos caminos, uno cambiar los bujes por el mismo tipo que el original o adaptar rodamientos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2018)

Si lubricándolo arranca bien , habrá que desarmarlo y mojar bien el paño que tienen o hervir los bujes en aceite MUAJAJAJA


----------



## bivalvo (Ago 28, 2018)

Cómo puedo descartar fácilmente si se trata de una cosa u otra?

Os adjunto foto, aunque no creo que os haga falta, el circuito es bien sencillo



EDIT: Bueno, viendo lo enmarañados que estaban los cables en la foto dudo mucho que se pueda sacar el circuito, pero yo os lo represento:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2018)

bivalvo dijo:


> Qué puede ser la causa de este comportamiento? He visto en otro tema (Ventilador con problema de velocidad) que el usuario reemplazó el condensador y el comportamiento seguía siendo el mismo... No tengo ganas de gastar dinero en algo si antes no estoy seguro de que va a ser la solución.


 
 Si no querés gastar en un capacitor  para probar bien , ya no te puedo dar respuesta !


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 28, 2018)

Revisa los baleros es decir aún apagado y lo giras con la mano se siente medio frenado son los baleros.
Hay que cambiarlos cuestan los buenos aprox $4 obamas c/u los chafas cuestan mucho menos que eso.

También revisa los carbones si es que los tiene, los carbones gastados también hacen que los ventiladores giren lento. Bueno si es que usa carbones hay motores de alterna que no usan carbones


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

Cuantos años tiene funcionando?2 o más si o si son los bujes no el capacitor


----------



## analogico (Ago 28, 2018)

[QUOTE="bivalvo, post: 1235217, member: 355760"

¿Qué puede ser la causa de este comportamiento? He visto en otro tema (Ventilador con problema de velocidad) que el usuario reemplazó el condensador y el comportamiento seguía siendo el mismo... No tengo ganas de gastar dinero en algo si antes no estoy seguro de que va a ser la solución.

Gracias amigos!![/QUOTE]

se mide el capacitor con un _capacímetro_


----------



## bivalvo (Ago 28, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> [QUOTE="bivalvo, post: 1235217, member: 355760"
> 
> ¿Qué puede ser la causa de este comportamiento? He visto en otro tema (Ventilador con problema de velocidad) que el usuario reemplazó el condensador y el comportamiento seguía siendo el mismo... No tengo ganas de gastar dinero en algo si antes no estoy seguro de que va a ser la solución.
> 
> Gracias amigos!!



se mide el capacitor con un _capacímetro_[/QUOTE]

Buenas, amigo analogico.

Eso he hecho y el resultado ha sido el esperado. Finalmente abrir, y cambiar los cables ha solucionado el problema, debía ser algún mal contacto.

Mil gracias a todos!


----------



## peperc (Ago 28, 2018)

bivalvo dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> No tengo ganas de gastar dinero en algo si antes no estoy seguro de que va a ser la solución.
> 
> Gracias amigos!!



plop !!!!!

o sea que :
1-- el foro te debe dar  SEGURIDAD ?¿?¿
2--- no piensas gastar en un miserable capacitor , asiq ue las opciones de solucion cuales te pareceria que pueden ser ??
una resistencia de 1/4w =¿?
chasquear los dedos ??

vengo leyendo y aca ya me paro y me voy , pero eso si: sorprendido.

llamas al medico y le dices : antes de venir , deme seguridad, y no se le ocurra cobrarme, y menos recetrarme remedios caros , que ustedes los medicos andan todos arreglados con los laboratorios !!!!! 

bueno, aca , los electronicos tambien: estamos todos transados con los fabricantes de componentes.

( ya a esta altura, sigo encontrando  DESPROPOSITOS TOTALES en los comentarios de algunos) .
hacen bien en leer superficialmente, por que si lo leen en detalle .... es para no responderle mas nada.


----------



## bivalvo (Ago 30, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> plop !!!!!
> 
> o sea que :
> 1-- el foro te debe dar  SEGURIDAD ?¿?¿
> ...



Hola amigo, sólo quería saber si alguien conocía alguna solución que pudiera ahorrarme gastar. Al final trasteando tuve suerte y era sólo un contacto.

Gracias y adiós.


----------



## Nilda (Mar 3, 2019)

hola. me rebobinaron un ventilador de mesa Liliana, funciono 4 hs y se recalento el motor, salio olor a cable quemado y no funciono mas. ayuda por favor! me estafaron?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2019)

Nilda dijo:


> hola. me rebobinaron un ventilador de mesa Liliana, funciono 4 hs y se recalento el motor, salio olor a cable quemado y no funciono mas. ayuda por favor! *me estafaron?*


Posiblemente.

¿ Si mueves las paletas con la mano, estas giran suave o se frenan ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2019)

Tengo un Liliana de pie y el problema que tiene es que se le seca el aceite de los bujes , mucho más que el resto de los ventiladores que haya visto en mi vida .

WD40 le dura 1 hora , el aceite de máquina de coser , medio día y se paran , consecuencia , se queman.

Tampoco sirve echarle aceite al eje estando armado , la única solución es desarmarlo y embeber unos paños que rodean los bujes "autolubricados" (cuec) con aceite tipo 40 automotor. De todas maneras aún con todo éste trabajo la lubricación posiblemente le dure una semana . . .


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 3, 2019)

Los ventiladores antiguos traían bujes grafitados,  el buje era poroso y el aceite que se encontraba en la estopa que estaba alrededor del mismo atravesaba el buje por efecto de capilaridad. Es el mismo efecto que las lamparas de kerosene, donde el combustible se encuentra abajo y por la mecha de algodón sube a la parte  caliente. 





Los bujes de estos ventiladores chinos son macizos y por lo tanto por mas aceite que pongamos en la estopa no habrá capilaridad. La solución es muy simple , con una mecha de 1mm perforemos el buje de costado de lado a lado en dos partes, que nos quede cuatro agujeros a 90 grados. Sacamos la estopa, lavamos con nafta, dejamos que se seque y lo embebemos en aceite no muy liviano, preferentemente 40 para que no escurra, cuando el buje tome temperatura el aceite va a fluir solo. Hace 2 años le hice este procedimiento a un ventilador de pie porque no conseguí los bujes grafitados y funciona sin problemas. La otra opción es llevarlo al tornero y poner rulemanes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2019)

Los *buenos* traen unos sinterizados de un metal plateado (olvídense del bronce fosforoso) con grafito.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 3, 2019)

Hazle un pequeño taladro y sobre él un algodón empapado en aceite fino


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2019)

Algunos viene enmbebidos en aceite, son los  que luego de un año se clavan, pero ojo, los bueno no se queman.
Quedan algunas soluciones, como por ejemplo ponerlos a calentar hasta cierta temp con aceite del 20(ojo, no tienen que hervir) suelen durar lo mismo que de nuevo.
La otra es comprar el material y que los hagan de nuevo pero con este material

La otra es para mí la mejor opción, ponerles rodamientos y se olvidan del problema.
Desde hace unos años que hacemos eso.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 3, 2019)

Yo esperaría a que comente si el eje está clavado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2019)

Tengo dos de éstos por ahí . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2019)

*Valid only Argentine Republic:*

www.brosio.com.ar/ 

Fabrica de bujes auto-lubricados BYC, están en Ramos Mejía, venden al publico muy buena atención y asesoramiento.
La dirección está en la Wiki de Proveedores


----------



## DMLUNA (Dic 4, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> La lubricación externa en este tipo de ventiladores no sirve cuando se calientan evaporan el lubricante y el problema vuelve.
> Los bujes originales son sinterizados del tipo autolubricados, estos duran mucho tiempo, pero cuando el lubricante se gasta empiezan los problemas tal como lo mencionas, quedan dos caminos, uno cambiar los bujes por el mismo tipo que el original o adaptar rodamientos


@pandacba alguna vez lo hiciste lo de reemplazar bujes por rulemanes? Yo estoy con ese problema con mí ventilador, quiero ponerle rulemanes,,pero no me imagino como sería la adaptación,si alguien puede colaborar con fotos o instrucciones muy agradecido.


----------



## Boris garcia (Ago 7, 2020)

Hola tengo un ventilador, de 3 velocidades , 110 v que lo conecte a un inversor, 12 a 110 , y al cabo de 3 horas se puso lento , lo apague lo conecte a la red, cuando vino la electricidad, siguió igual, lo llevé al mecánico de la zona donde vivo y me dijo que no tenía nada yo se que si ,pero a veces a las personas les gusta porfiar, lo volví a conectar a la red y sigue igual , me dijo el mecánico que si no estaban abiertos los Enrollados tenía que estar bien, el caso es que no, me gustaría saber si alguien conoce sobre esto alguna información, esto me ha pasado en otra ocación de la misma manera, y estoy pensando porque de este problema y solución , muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2020)

Lubrica ambos bujes , delantero y trasero ! Cambia el capacitor !


----------



## Boris garcia (Ago 7, 2020)

Ya lo cambié y nada sigue exactamente igual hermano, es como si solo anduviera en la 1era velocidad, lento en todo , parece que a las bobinas le pasa algo, aunque me dan bien el Omiaje;parece que el inversor le generó algún daño en el campo electromagnético o algo el asunto es que de estos motores, no se nada, ni como van las bobinas ni nada.


----------



## LYZDES (Sep 5, 2021)

Saludos a todos, espero puedan ayudarme con esto. He estado revisando un motor de ventilador, guiándome por el diagrama de la foto después de haber visto varios vídeos y haber leído un poco sobre el tema. La falla del ventilador es que no tiene fuerza el motor para funcionar, aún ayudándolo con la mano. Lo primero en lo que pensé fue en el capacitor pero lo comprobé y está bien. Al desarmarlo y medir los Ohmnios entre las bobinas obtuve el resultado que aparece en la foto. No sé si esta configuración en la conexión entre las bobinas varía en algun motor pero si no es así la bobina de trabajo no debería tener la medida más alta que la de arranque, y lo otro es la variación en la medida en la bobina entre la 2da y 3ra velocidad que no da un número fijo, les agradecería a todos que me ayudaran a entender esta falla, y las dudas en cuanto a la medición y comprobación del bobinado de estos motores. Saludos


----------



## Kawacuba (Sep 5, 2021)

LYZDES dijo:


> Saludos a todos, espero puedan ayudarme con esto. He estado revisando un motor de ventilador, guiándome por el diagrama de la foto después de haber visto varios vídeos y haber leído un poco sobre el tema. La falla del ventilador es que no tiene fuerza el motor para funcionar, aún ayudándolo con la mano. Lo primero en lo que pensé fue en el capacitor pero lo comprobé y está bien. Al desarmarlo y medir los Ohmnios entre las bobinas obtuve el resultado que aparece en la foto. No sé si esta configuración en la conexión entre las bobinas varía en algun motor pero si no es así la bobina de trabajo no debería tener la medida más alta que la de arranque, y lo otro es la variación en la medida en la bobina entre la 2da y 3ra velocidad que no da un número fijo, les agradecería a todos que me ayudaran a entender esta falla, y las dudas en cuanto a la medición y comprobación del bobinado de estos motores. Saludos


El motor se mueve libremente con la mano? Revisaste los bujes, si tienen lubricación?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2021)

LYZDES dijo:


> Lo primero en lo que pensé fue en el capacitor pero lo comprobé y está bien.



Mejor reemplazarlo directamente , antes revisa la lubricación de los bujes


----------



## LYZDES (Sep 5, 2021)

El eje gira libremente con la mano y estaba lubricado y limpio, solo que al encenderlo no tienía fuerza, el capacitor lo probé en otro ventilador que tenía uno de las mismas características y funcionó perfecto. Una pregunta, ¿La forma de conectar la bobina de trabajo y de arranque siempre es la misma?, porque tengo las dudas de las mediciones que obtuve, gracias Kawacuba y DOSMETROS por sus respuestas, saludos


----------



## LYZDES (Sep 5, 2021)

Saludos, al final resolví el problema, al resoldar las uniones estañadas entre los alambres de las bobinas, los cables del capacitor, velocidades y entrada de corriente, sin dudas era un mal contacto en la soldadura de uno de los cables del capacitor👍


----------



## unmonje (Sep 5, 2021)

LYZDES dijo:


> El eje gira libremente con la mano y estaba lubricado y limpio, solo que al encenderlo no tienía fuerza, el capacitor lo probé en otro ventilador que tenía uno de las mismas características y funcionó perfecto. Una pregunta, ¿La forma de conectar la bobina de trabajo y de arranque siempre es la misma?, porque tengo las dudas de las mediciones que obtuve, gracias Kawacuba y DOSMETROS por sus respuestas, saludos


La configuración varia de fabricante en fabricante la manera de conectar TRABAJO y ARRANQUE , cada fabricante lo modificaba según la aplicación del motor y su mejor criterio y necesidad.. A menudo intentan ahorrar dinero.    Pero siempre el concepto es el mismo --> INVENTAR una *segunda fase* inexistente, para que el motor arranque para un sentido determinado y DE PASO, que tenga mas TORQUE
Hay que recordar que los motores *monofásicos*  técnicamente, NO FUNCIONAN. 
Por eso, se recurre a una trampa para que lo hagan.--> Bobina de arranque


----------



## jmss_cavernciola (Sep 20, 2021)

Junto con saludar
Arreglando un ventilador, me surgió la pregunta
¿Cuál es la diferencia de aplicación de un condensador de arranque con uno normal?
¿si estos condensadores funcionan con VAC, Por qué tiene que ser un condensador de arranque?
no tendrían la misma función??
muchas gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2021)

Tiene que obligatoriamente ser "NO POLARIZADO"


----------



## jmss_cavernciola (Sep 20, 2021)

*Q*ue diferencias técnicas existen entre capacitores de uso eléctrico a los de uso electrónico ?
*D*a igual si uso cualquier condensador de CA para dar arranque al motor de del ventilador ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2021)

Podría ser un poliestrer , aunque suelen durar menos tiempo (años)


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 20, 2021)

jmss_cavernciola dijo:


> *Q*ue diferencias técnicas


Lectura; Condensador eléctrico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## unmonje (Sep 20, 2021)

jmss_cavernciola dijo:


> Junto con saludar
> Arreglando un ventilador, me surgió la pregunta
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia de aplicación de un condensador de arranque con uno normal?
> ¿si estos condensadores funcionan con VAC, Por qué tiene que ser un condensador de arranque?
> ...


Mi pregunta seria ¿ que es lo normal para usted ?

A mi entender, No sería correcto hablar de condensador NORMAL
Los hay de varios tipos  y todos son *NORMALES en su TIPO*.
Se permite su comercialización al público, porque en la industria, se ha realizado una* NORMALIZACION* del producto, de manera que los idóneos capacitados, puedan usarlos *sin riesgo a las personas y las cosas.*

Lo que varía es, la *categoría* de los condensadores, que está  basada en su* forma de construcción* y la *naturaleza de los materiales* para su construcción, que va de la mano con cada* Tipo de aplicación* o campo de aplicación.


Los _*cerámico*_*s *, se suelen usar en _radio-transmisión,_ por su mejor comportamiento en esas bandas.
Los de _*poliester*_ se suelen usar en _audio_, por su buen comportamiento en esa banda.
Los de _*poliester*_ se suelen usar en industria, cuando su uso  es apropiado, por ejemplo, en el arranque de motores, filtros o fases de arranque de motores.
Los _*electrolíticos NO polarizados*_ se suelen usar en _optimización de redes eléctricas_ o_ adaptación de cargas_ de fases eléctricas
Los _*electrolíticos* * polarizados*_ se suelen usar en acumulacion de carga y filtrado_ de redes eléctricas_ o _adaptación de cargas,_ de *Tensiónes* *continua DC (su uso incorrecto invertido, suele destruirlos de modo explosivo e irreversible)*



.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 21, 2021)

Les dejo este aporte: dos diagramas clásicos del motor de ventiladores de 3 velocidades.

Respecto de la lubricación y, después de varios intentos desmontando, limpiando ejes y bujes, lubricando con exquisitos aceites, etc.; sin éxito. Decidí, un día, develar el misterio. Así que, desmonté la tapa de la cajuela del buje y... oh sorpresa... estaba llena de grasa reseca. Retirada esta y recargada "Grasa de Chassis", según dice el bote que la trae y... problema resuelto: el BICHO lleva, casi tres años funcionando.
Parece ser que, cuando echamos lubricante líquido (ACEITE) a los ejes y bujes, esa grasa reseca se lo traga y... vuelve la burra al trigo... De momento lubriqué externamente con Aceite hidráulico con algo de grafito... y así quedó. Tres más que andan por la casa... mismo o similar tratamiento según el caso.


----------



## jmss_cavernciola (Sep 22, 2021)

Muchas gracias, la pregunta correspondiente, es que diferencia tiene el condensador CBB61 con respecto a los demás condensadores?, ¿por que no poner un condensador de los mismos uF al circuito de un ventilador ?


----------



## unmonje (Sep 22, 2021)

jmss_cavernciola dijo:


> Muchas gracias, la pregunta correspondiente, es que diferencia tiene el condensador CBB61 con respecto a los demás condensadores?, ¿por que no poner un condensador de los mismos uF al circuito de un ventilador ?


(CBB61 es un codigo del fabricante)
Eso es lo que se hace, se reemplaza el existente deteriorado, por uno del mismo* tipo*
Cuando se dice* TIPO *significa lo siguiente :
Si es *electrolítico NO polarizado* (como el CBB61) se lo reemplaza por *otro NO polarizado *de los mismos microfaradios
Si usted quiere poner uno *NO electrolitico,* el tamaño del capacitor seria *muy grande* y  *caro,  *ademas, que le va a ser muy dificil conseguirlo.
Si usted pusiera de reemplazo,  uno *electrolítico polarizado de 1,5 uf, *al estar en una red de corriente alterna, VCA el capacitor estallaría al encender el ventilador, porque los materiales con los que se fabrican estos, no aceptan que se inviertan las polarizaciones.
Si usted ignora todo, simplemente va al comercio y pide : *un capacitor electrolitico no polarizado para ventilador de 1,5uf-450vac*

Se les llama* electrolitico *porque dentro tiene un liquido que mejora su capacidad por unidad de superficie contra los que no usan mas que aire o plástico. Espero entienda ahora  si no, lea mas arriba mi otro posteo --> #38
Si usted no entiende con esta explicación, ya tendría que ir a estudiar la* teoria de los condensadores *en un libro apropiado al tema, porque le falta *BASE *.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 22, 2021)

Y añado a la excelente explicacion de @unmonje , que los *electrolíticos NO polarizados*, son en realidad 2 condensadores *electrolíticos polarizados* unidos por el *mismo polo*.
Que por cierto, esa es otra forma de crear un "NO polarizado"...

Por otro lado, el material por el que está construido juega un papel importante en cuanto a voltaje y frecuencia se refiere.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2021)

Me parece queeeeeeeeee  los polarizados se fabricaban sin formar y al finalizar el proceso se les va incrementando la tensión para formarlos electroquímicamente hablando (una de las placas oxida el aluminio).

Y me parece queeeeeee los no polarizados (tipo arranque de motores) son armados con el aluminio previamente oxidado en ambas placas.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 22, 2021)

Cuando uso 2 capacitores electrolíticos enfrentados para que trabajen como 1 solo NO polarizado, siempre los *apareo con 2 resistencia* en paralelo. No sea cosa que, el crecimiento NO simétrico de la tensión en cada uno, haga que colapsen por perforación del dieléctrico y todo se vaya por el sumidero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2021)

Les suelo poner un díodo en paralelo a cada uno


----------



## DrElectrico (Jun 15, 2022)

Buenas

Resulta que tengo un ventilador de pie que giraba muy rápido y compré un enchufe con una rueda para bajar la potencia. El artilugio funcionaba aunque el ventilador hacía mucho ruido.

En unos días el ventilador ha reventado y ha empezado a ir lento, supongo que debido a lo que he hecho.

¿Qué pieza puede haberse estropeado haciendo esto?


----------



## sergiot (Jun 15, 2022)

Revisa el capacitor, tenes que medirlo con un capacimetro o cambiarlo por el mismo valor


----------



## albersan (Jun 15, 2022)

La rueda esa lo mas seguro que será un dimmer, y todos los motores no se pueden regular.
pues lo mas seguro es que te hayas cargado el bobinado del motor, si fuera el condensador no arrancaría.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2022)

Si buscas un poquitín en el foro verás qué es un tema muchas veces tratado.
Efectivamente tiene toda la pinta de que has roto algún bobinado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2022)

Lo mas rápido, económico y coherente , es primero verificar la lubricación delantera y trasera del eje, en segundo órden reemplazar en capacitor.


----------



## DrElectrico (Jun 16, 2022)

De temas de lubricación no es porque el ventilador es nuevo. Como sea la bobina entonces será para tirarlo entero. Voy a ver si busco un capacitor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2022)

Estando desenchufado , si le das un envión a dedo , gira libre ?

No te confíes de la lubricación de los cojinetes , aún siendo nuevo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 16, 2022)

Yo diría que al obligarle a trabajar a revoluciones demasiado bajas, el motor ha sufrido recalentandose en demasía los bobinados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> recalentandose en demasía los bobinados.



Que últimamente suelen ser de aluminio


----------



## Ferpun (Jun 16, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Si buscas un poquitín en el foro verás qué es un tema muchas veces tratado.
> Efectivamente tiene toda la pinta de que has roto algún bobinado.


Indiscutiblemente este puede ser el problema


----------



## unmonje (Jun 16, 2022)

DrElectrico dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Resulta que tengo un ventilador de pie que giraba muy rápido y compré un enchufe con una rueda para bajar la potencia. El artilugio funcionaba aunque el ventilador hacía mucho ruido.
> 
> ...



Has quemado el motor con esa rueda, que si sirve, pero bajo ciertas condiciones.
El motor hacia mucho ruido, intentando que te des cuenta, que le tenías que quitar le esa COSA.
Ahora, prueba que estas conforme con su velocidad, antes de comprar uno nuevo. Así no le pones cosas raras.


----------



## el_patriarca (Jun 16, 2022)

Ya huyó


----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 18, 2022)

Y todos buscamos la maquinita de que ande más rápido...


----------



## DrElectrico (Jun 20, 2022)

Si, no volveré a usar esa rueda. He guardado el enchufe para la posteridad. Desde luego yo veía que eso no sonaba bien pero no pensé que se estropeara tan rápido.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 20, 2022)

Lo más probable es que sea el condensador,
Un bobinado al trabajar bajo control por ángulo de fase(dimmer) genera una f.e.m. más alta, debido a la distorsión de la forma de onda.
Por lo tanto ese intercambio de tensiones mayores con el condensador, termina deteriorando el dieléctrico.
Conclusión, reemplaza al condensador, por uno de mayor tensión. Y vuelve a probar.


----------



## denisgood (Oct 13, 2022)

Alguien ha notado algo extraño en los abanicos chinos?, la grasa lubricante va perdiendo propiedades en poco tiempo y que luego se vuelve pegajoso en bujes.


----------



## denisgood (Oct 13, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y que cosa es un "abanico chino" ????
> Será esto??


Electricos, de pie, pero como es comun muchos de estos comparten el mismo modelo motor, a lo largo de mucho tiempo veo este problema se hace frecuente


----------



## denisgood (Oct 13, 2022)

No


J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> O sera este ???
> ...


Y los bujes donde?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2022)

Obsolescencia programada , se secan bujes , se frena , se quema fusible interno , se tira y se compra nuevo !


----------



## denisgood (Oct 13, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Obsolescencia programada , se secan bujes , se frena , se quema fusible interno , se tira y se compra nuevo !


Si eso pense y no solo lubricando de nuevo sino que me ha tocado retirar cualquier residuo de ese lubricante, al menos ahora se que no era solo idea mia, estos chinos cada dia son mas ingeniosos, esta grasa viene programada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2022)

Es mas , los lubricás y al poco tiempo se vuelven a secar , los bujes están también programados.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 13, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es mas , los lubricás y al poco tiempo se vuelven a secar , los bujes están también programados.


Es cierto, me ha pasado también con los coolers ruidosos . Si tras varias lubricadas que terminan de pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, no queda más remedio que el cambio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2022)

Les desarmo los bujes , les hago un agujero lateral y les pongo una mecha de fieltro y un fieltro alrededor del buje , todo eso impregnado con aceite automotor , al estilo de los ventiladores del abuelo !


----------



## Sileighty_ (Oct 13, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Obsolescencia programada , se secan bujes , se frena , se quema fusible interno , se tira y se compra nuevo !


Ese maldito fusible que se abre cuando el bobinado ya no sirve mas..  Me paso con un ventilador que tenia el eje frenado, reemplace los bujes (y fusible...) y al momento de probarlo el motor "hirve" como si no hubiera un mañana...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2022)

Porque además el bobinado no es de cobre , es de aluminio cobreado y esmaltado . . .


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 13, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les desarmo los bujes , les hago un agujero lateral y les pongo una mecha de fieltro y un fieltro alrededor del buje , todo eso impregnado con aceite automotor , al estilo de los ventiladores del abuelo !


Eso lo recuerdo del buje del motor del extractor que recupere, que tenía una especie de arandela de fieltro (rodeada en rojo en la imagen, no sea que digan que es otro color XD) para impregnarla en lubricante.


----------

